# Cucumber Salad Dressing?



## giggler (May 7, 2017)

I'm still trying to figure out this cucumber salad they make at a nice BBQ joint down the street.

I think you salt some cucumber rounds, some small tomatos, and some thin onion rings. let them drain in a colandaer till sort of Leathery texture.

I think the dressing is some white wine vinegar, a bit of oil, probly a pinch sugar, salt and pepper. and a good dash of Dill. it is not creamy.

Any thoughts on this? 

Thanks, Eric Austin Tx.


----------



## Kayelle (May 7, 2017)

Eric, there's no oil in my cucumber salad dressing. I use rice wine vinegar mixed with a good amount of sugar or sweetener to taste, along with white pepper. The less acidic rice wine vinegar is essential.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 7, 2017)

It could also be white wine or champagne vinegar. We always used distilled white vinegar when I was growing up; I like red wine vinegar myself. 

Eric, why don't you ask them?


----------



## Dawgluver (May 7, 2017)

Sounds sort of like my refrigerator/freezer pickles.  I've not used tomatoes. Thinly slice cukes and onions, salt heavily, let sit for a few hours or overnight, drain and rinse well in a colander.  I've used a variety of different vinegars to make the dressing.  Any of them will work.  Sugar, then whatever other seasoning you want.  I like celery seed.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 7, 2017)

I don't add tomatoes to mine, just cucumber rounds and onion slices/rings.

I use a big splash of apple cider vinegar, S&P, celery seed and a little sugar or artificial sweetener.  The first day it is a little sharp and _puckery_, as the cucumbers release their juice it mellows out.


----------



## FrankZ (May 7, 2017)

And add some jalapeno bits!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 7, 2017)

FrankZ said:


> And add some jalapeno bits!!



We called the spicy version Fire & Ice salad.  

This is a good basic recipe that calls for cayenne.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/13823/fire-and-ice-salad/


----------



## Sagittarius (May 8, 2017)

There are uncountable ways to prepare a cucumber salad depending on one´s time. 

I use cucumbers, fresh dill, scallion or spring onion or 1 small red onion, radishes, champagne or rasberry vinegar, a pinch of sugar. 

I marinate the cucumbers for an hour though I have also put the cucumbers and the vinegar with  a half cup of sparkling water and a pinch of sugar,  in a saucepan & simmered on a medium heat until a light boil  and then when at room temperature, I have poured on the cucumbers and put in refrigerator to marinate until cold.  

Have a nice day ..


----------



## dragnlaw (May 8, 2017)

*Recipe, Thai style cucumber salad*

Eric, I'm afraid I can't help you with that specific recipe. Mine seems to be very similar but no tomato.  Very very refreshing.  I try to make it at least an hour ahead. 

about 10" of cucumber, preferably English. 
1/2 a small red onion, sliced very thin
1/3 medium sized sweet red pepper, julienned

2 Tbsp Rice Wine Vinegar (or just plain white vinegar)
1 Tbsp Sugar
1/2 tsp salt 

Peel the cucumber if it is not English plus I also slice lengthwise and scoop out the seeds if there are a lot (usually in an older cucumber). This kind I then quarter and cut/slice into 1/4" (5mm) pcs. 

For an English cucumber, I don't peel but like to use a mandolin to either slice thin circles or long ribbons which I then cut into thirds. 

Both styles I start in a bowl and after pouring the dressing on I then arrange on a plate. 

Whisk/shake the dressing until well mixed and pour evenly over the salad. 

Some recipes call for to top with a lot of coriander leaves - but I'm not a fan. 
This salad balances the heat of a lot of Thai recipes and I love it!  Hope you give it a try!


----------



## Sagittarius (May 9, 2017)

Dragnlaw, 

Like the idea of using a Mandolin ..  Creates lovely art of plating too.

Thank you.


----------



## Mad Cook (May 9, 2017)

giggler said:


> I'm still trying to figure out this cucumber salad they make at a nice BBQ joint down the street.
> 
> I think you salt some cucumber rounds, some small tomatos, and some thin onion rings. let them drain in a colandaer till sort of Leathery texture.
> 
> ...


I don't think I'd salt the tomatoes to drain their juice (OK for the cukes though). Grated orange rind is a nice adition to the salad and orange or lemon juice to the dressing. 

Salad dressings usually recommend half vinegar to oil but it's up to your taste.


----------



## taxlady (May 9, 2017)

This is the first I have ever heard of using oil in the dressing for cucumber salad.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 9, 2017)

I don't use oil in mine either.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 9, 2017)

Cucumber salad isn't typically like other salads with a vinaigrette dressing. There were a lot of German immigrants in Texas; I believe this is the basis of the recipe. German cucumber salad often has sour cream but no oil. No tomatoes, either, although onions may be in it.


----------

